# Another question:



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

If I already have the factory sport suspension and I wanna go lower, will springs do or do I have to do a coil kit? Sometimes you can't just use springs if you have an oem sport suspension already.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Another question: (outinfront75)*

depends which springs you use, but ur not gonna get the stance you probably want out of springs. go coilvoers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Another question: (outinfront75)*

You will probably be able to go lower with coils, but H&R race springs will have you sitting pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Another question: (EK20)*

that's what I figured...i'm already happy w/the sport susp just wanna go about 1" lower. the only feasible reason to go w/coils is if springs alone will screw with the factory sport susp. If not, then it makes sense to go w/springs and put the rest of the money toward the KO4s!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Another question: (outinfront75)*

Hell yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm sure the sport struts can handle the aftermarket springs better then the non sport struts, but they'll eventually go bad. I'm holding off on better struts a little down the line myself.


----------



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Another question: (EK20)*

Absolutely. You gotta love the 2.7t a6...with just about 7k into it you can have complete supercar performance and hella badazz looks to boot!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Another question: (outinfront75)*

Yeah, I wouldn't mind throwing some money at the engine.


----------

